# Chamonix On The Cheap, March, 2005



## ErnTrns (Jun 11, 2004)

I will be leading a group of 18 or so to Chamonix next March, 2005. I've got it priced so most can afford: RT air, 7-nights, most meals (b'fast, 4 PM tea, and dinner), and transfers from Geneva to Cham RT. NY: $1300; Chi: $1400; Sea/LAX: $1500. These are app. prices, depending on the Euro. Email me at:

sales@all-mountain.com

, or call 1-800-838-8142 


Thanks very much...Greg Lange, All Mountain Vacations


----------

